# Zugriffszähler



## goalkeeper (28. Mai 2002)

Ich brauch nen Zurgiffszähler für nen Intranetauftritt
so und jetzt sollte das ganze auch noch ohne php und cgi funktionieren. 
es geht nur um die Zugriffe eines rechneres auf lokale dateien und wie ich dieses logfile aufrufen und lesen kann


----------



## Christoph (28. Mai 2002)

> Ich brauch nen Zurgiffszähler für nen Intranetauftritt
> so und jetzt sollte das ganze auch noch ohne php und cgi funktionieren.
> es geht nur um die Zugriffe eines rechneres auf lokale dateien und wie ich dieses logfile aufrufen und lesen kann



du sprichst in Rätsel sorry!

lokale Dateien==> Logfiles??? 

erklär das mal...


----------



## goalkeeper (28. Mai 2002)

also das ganze ding ist so nen touchscreen terminal auf dem nen Intranetauftritt daruf läuft.
und jetzt wollen die wissen wie oft welche seite aufgerufen wird.
bin mittlerweile für jede denkbare lösung ( leider ohne cgi und php)dankbar.


----------



## Christoph (28. Mai 2002)

erstellt der (Web)Server Logfiles???


----------



## goalkeeper (28. Mai 2002)

dat is ja das problem das is ne ganz primitive nt-mühle nix server


----------



## Christoph (28. Mai 2002)

lokal einen Webserver laufen lassen?


----------



## goalkeeper (28. Mai 2002)

wenn ich das durchgeboxt kriege kann ich es mit php machen
was ich brauche sind alternativen zu allem was webserver heißt


----------



## SteKo (28. Mai 2002)

nen counter mit native HTML kannste vergessen... und ohne webserver erstrecht


----------

